# Summary Dissolution of Marriage CA



## Brijy (Mar 4, 2014)

We are about to file a joint summary of dissolution of marriage in CA setting. However, we don't have money to have a lawyer to guide us through this journey. Is there someone out here who have gone through this procedure? 

We don't know what are the right forms to be filed and what attachments are needed. 

We need help pls. 

Thanks!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Check with the local courthouse, and see if there's a family law court. Around here, they're supposedly quite used to people self-filing, and are helpful. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

